# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezondheid: wat je ogen vertellen

## FRANCOIS580

Gezondheid: wat je ogen vertellen 


*Je ogen zijn de spiegels van je ziel. Maar je ogen kunnen véél meer dan dat. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek toonde aan dat je ogen veel kunnen vertellen over zowel je geestelijke als je lichamelijke gezondheid. Wil je weten hoe groot je risico is op het ontwikkelen van een hartinfarct? Of je in de toekomst gaat sukkelen met een reumatische aandoening als reuma en artrose, een of andere allergie of een te hoge bloeddruk? Lees het voortaan in je ogen, pas eventueel je voeding aan en met wat meeval kun je dit allemaal voorkomen!* 

Niets is sprekender dan je ogen. Ze vertellen je hoe jij je voelt. Ben je gelukkig? Heb je met allerlei tegenslagen af te rekenen? Voel je je niet goed in je vel, verdrietig misschien? Dat kun je inderdaad uit iemand zijn blik of in zijn/haar ogen aflezen. Voortaan kun je ook aan de vorm, de kleur of een verandering in je blik te weten komen voor welke ziekte je extra moet oppassen. En meteen wordt de hartewens van wijlen dokter Lecompte misschien toch nog realiteit: hop naar onze... duizendste verjaardag!

Door je ogen te bestuderen kunnen wetenschappers vaststellen met welke onschuldige of zelfs levensbedreigende aandoeningen je in de toekomst krijgt af te rekenen Oogartsen zijn al langer in staat onderliggende aandoeningen niet alleen op te sporen, maar ze in vele gevallen ook doeltreffend te behandelen door naar netvlies te kijken. En die aandoeningen zijn lang niet uitsluitend beperkt tot je ogen. Zo stellen oogartsen vroegtijdig diabetes, hart- en vaatziekten en ernstige leveraandoeningen op, zelfs nog voor de patiënt er weet of zelfs maar enige last van heeft.

*Laat regelmatig je ogen testen*

Regelmatig je ogen laten testen is dus niet alleen goed voor de gezondheid van je kijkers te testen, maar ook om je lichamelijke en geestelijke gezondheid na te gaan. De eerste tekenen van bepaalde aandoeningen kunnen in je ogen vastgesteld worden nog voor de eerste symptomen ervan opduiken. 
Je ogen regelmatig nakijken is de beste manier om je tegen allerlei onschuldige maar ook levensbedreigende ziekten te beschermen. Dat kan de oogarts omdat sommige oogapparaten ook de achterkant van je oog laten bekijken.

*Hersentumor voorspellen*

Heb je regelmatig met ernstige hoofdpijn af te rekenen, en vind je dokter niet onmiddellijk de oorzaak? Laat dan zeker ook je ogen nakijken. De oogarts kan dan nagaan of er een hersentumor mee gemoeid is! Dat merkt hij aan de vorm van je pupillen. Die staan meestal symmetrisch, hebben beiden dezelfde vorm en reageren op identieke manier bij blootstelling aan zonlicht. Is de ene pupil groter dan de andere, dan kan dat er op een groter risico wijzen op het ontstaan van een .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Wendy

Jeh, dat er zoveel in je ogen te lezen is!

----------


## dotito

Helemaal mee eens zelfs bij honden kan je dat aflezen hoe een beest zich voelt!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt dames!

----------

